# Best Surgery Patients



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Five surgeons from big cities are discussing who makes the best patients to operate on.

The first surgeon, from New York, says, 'I like to see accountants on my operating table because when you open them up, everything inside is numbered.'

The second, from Chicago, responds, 'Yeah, but you should try electricians! Everything inside them is color-coded.'

The third surgeon, from Dallas, says, 'No, I really think librarians are the best. Everything inside them is in alphabetical order.'

The fourth surgeon, from Los Angeles chimes in: 'You know, I like construction workers...Those guys always understand when you have a few parts left over.'

But, the fifth surgeon, from Washington, DC shut them all up when he observed: 'You're all wrong. Politicians are the easiest to operate on. There's no guts, no heart, no balls, no brains, and no spine.. And, the head and the ass are interchangeable.'


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

:shock: -_O- I like it!


----------

